
Alexandra Elbakyan: The frustrated science student behind Sci-Hub - yarapavan
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2016/04/alexandra-elbakyan-founded-sci-hub-thwart-journal-paywalls
======
yarapavan
For those who are interested in analyzing, the whole data set (28M requests,
2.7GB uncompressed) is available from Dryad digital repository -
[http://dx.doi.org/10.5061/dryad.q447c](http://dx.doi.org/10.5061/dryad.q447c)

------
Asparagirl
Heroine.

